# I need help finding out what gun this is in the pictures.



## Jhead710 (Jan 8, 2012)

Could somebody possibly tell me what gun is in these pictures? Its made by Smith and Wesson and is a .45 I know that much but I haven't been able to find this gun anywhere else online. S&W Model 625 45 Colt Performance Center Range Review | Day At The Range Please let me know, and also if they might still sell these guns. Thank you


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The answer is in your own link, "it's a *S&W Performance Center 45 Colt 625-7*.

It is no longer a current production piece, but if you search the *world over you may find one like this*


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

That gun is a one off specially made from a performance center for someone. The closest you will get is the S&W 629 which is an awesome gun, just not cheap. They have some for auction/buy on GUNSAMERICA. The 627 is sweet too if you want to drop down to the .357


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't know if it was a one-off, but it was certainly a limited run. Might be tough to find now. Perhaps they will make another run.


----------

